# Got a Big Fat Buck down in Trimble Wildlife Area



## mrjbigfoot

Got a seriously big fat buck, not much for a rack & busted up from fighting but I couldn't pass on him when he came in to me rattling! I was in an area of the Trimble Wildlife Area that backs up to some private property and based on the fact that there's no crops in the area & him having lots of corn in him, somebody obviously fattened him up for me! I got 90 lbs. of meat out of him from the processor! Cool part was that I scouted the area the morning before, found lots of good sign & even jumped him out of his bedding area when I went back in for an evening hunt but I knew my climbing stand was in a great location in a nice Walnut tree I could get up 20 ft. in, so I was back in before daylight the next morning & he came right to my rattling at 8:15 am. He came so straight in, just a little off to my left & spotted me as he was coming out of some thick 2nd growth. My only shot was front on & I picked a spot just inside the top of his left shoulder blade & let my Rage Hypodermic tipped arrow fly! He turned, bolted back out into the 2nd growth about 70 yds., closer to my truck and dropped in sight, right next to a lone Cedar tree. I didn't even have to blood trail him, took all my stuff back to the truck & then walked in through the thick weeds/young pricker trees straight to the cedar and there he was! Made a fun video of the adventure, minus the kill shot because I couldn't move to turn the camera on when he surprised me, popping out so close & spotting me. LOL! I ended up pulling a muscle in my lower left back trying to drag him by myself so I went back to Smoke Rise Ranch, where we'd rented a cabin for the week and got a couple great guys from PA to come help me. I hunted for the week with 3 guys that came up from TN & we split the cost on a rustic cabin and it was a great deal. Wish they would've scored but they scouted & hunted an area a lot further away from camp. I was only 10 miles away.









My Igloo 150 packed full of meat! Used a local processor about 6 miles outside of Trimble on 329 & he did a great job!



The 2 guys, Mike & Mike, from PA, that literally took over & drug him out using body drag harnesses they had! I bought them a case of beer to say thanks!



And here's the fun video I made/edited together and sped up sections to keep it shorter!


----------



## Bass&Bucks

Great story and great deer. He was a bit of a hoss wasn't he!


----------



## chris1162

Nice story and pics!


----------



## mrjbigfoot

I should've added that I had a blast staying at Smoke Rise Ranch & hanging out with the pretty horse gals that were there and my buddy TommyLee Osha & Sir Charlie! Got to fix them a thank a Veteran dinner on TommyLee's Birthday, Saturday night & they were happy! I marinated & sizzled up tenderloin medallions from the inside tenderloins out of my buck & made rice, yellow & white hominy and green beans to go with and it was awesome.















The 3 guys on the left were my hunting buddies from TN!



I had a great trip!


----------



## meats52

Very nice buck and a excellent video. He was a fatty.


----------



## steel'n eyez

Great story and very nice buck


----------



## collegekid

Awesome buck and great story.


----------



## sherman51

congrats on a great deer. loved reading about your hunt. great pictures also.
sherman


----------



## buckeyebowman

Wow! He is a fat guy isn't he? Makes me think you could start a whole new website. "The Deer of WalMart"! 

Congrats!


----------



## All Eyes

Tanker. That will feed some folks.


----------



## Yakphisher

Nice!


----------

